

Rant: Facebook Sucks` - cportela
http://chrisportela.com/post/88338180133/rant-facebook-sucks
&quot;we all believe &#x27;we’ll stay in touch&#x27; but the horrible irony is how we still believe that lie&quot;
======
na85
Of course it sucks. It's an advertising platform, nothing more. It's designed
to erode your privacy and turn you and your life into dollars for Zuckerberg,
so he can afford things like buying all the mansions around his in order to
preserve his privacy.

------
cportela
"we all believe 'we’ll stay in touch' but the horrible irony is how we still
believe that lie..."

